# The Wallpaper Thread



## Flash (Apr 3, 2014)

This is not a 'post your desktop wallpaper showoff' thread.
This is not a 'post funny pictures/meme' thread.
This is not a 'post your game/movie screenshots' thread.



			
				Flash said:
			
		

> The more beautiful and pleasant your wallpapers are, the better they can challenge your imagination and affect your daily mood. That's why people change wallpapers on their devices, as they like.



So, Share your favorite wallpaper(s) here. 
Try not to put NSFW wallpapers, but if you do 



Spoiler



it, and add a word.
*i.imgur.com/L3MPBl7.jpg


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-87CVI8_m3QQ/UkNjKmwbdNI/AAAAAAAAACw/NrR4v05Ee-8/s1600/god-of-war-ascension-762403.jpg


*wallpaperswiki.org/wallpapers/2012/11/The-Dark-Knight-Rises--900x1440.jpg

ℓ*εт тнε gαмεs вεgιη!! *​


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2014)

dat title



snap said:


> eheh, more wallpapers
> 
> *static.giantbomb.com/uploads/original/8/88760/2447503-pbftup.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

all my favourite wallpapers are hentai pics.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

I use Wild Animals wallpaper most currently Tiger is my wallpaper

but I also use Final Fantasy Theme


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2014)

*p1.pichost.me/640/38/1614826.jpg


----------



## snap (Apr 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/wcDnDDo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/spxqe.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2014)

@Mods: Add the words "Bandwidth warning" to the thread title..


----------



## Nipun (Apr 5, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/v1QA0AZ.jpg

Guess I will switch to the Pyro image above.


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

*www.gatheryourparty.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/journey.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hOiWIQF.png

*i.imgur.com/CF6Ky15.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bLLrY.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2014)

*img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131117191346/disney/images/5/54/3276548-ultron-wallpaper-1-.jpg


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

*www.wallchan.com/images/sandbox/81055-gurren-double-screen.png

*thecollectiveexamplesofnerdery.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/4pcfo1z.png


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2014)

WOW... 
Ultron and Batman:Arkham knight wallpapers are awesome.


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2014)

link of wallpapre please


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

google image search


----------



## kisame (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine are mostly space wallpapers.Here's one.
*www.desktopwallpaperhd.net/wallpapers/2/d/space-cool-background-moon-lake-giant-planets-high-desktop-resolution-scifi-26109.jpg


----------



## RBX (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't like too many colors on my dekstop. Here are some wallpapers from Naruto (from animepaper).

*i.imgur.com/wKkegwG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tE1a1iv.jpg*i.imgur.com/SQVuZ8e.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

This is what I've been using on my desktop-PC's desktop for a long time.

*hdwallfan.com/download?filename=2013/07/Batman-Arkham-Origins-Wallpaper-Dekstop.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2014)

*hqwide.com/wallpapers/l/1440x900/12/batman_minimalistic_dc_comics_beyond_logo_franck_grzyb_1440x900_11602.jpg


----------



## RBX (Apr 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> The more beautiful and pleasant your wallpapers are, the better they can   challenge your imagination and affect your daily mood. That's why   people change wallpapers on their devices, as they like.


I know this is not the place for it, but here is my desktop.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mVUlE86.png




Others which have been my favorite (from Apofiss on deviantART and it seems many more have been added since I last checked):
*i.imgur.com/Ghrorm6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LjaA095.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HQMK716.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pqHh49w.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wmHsSGR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/m9TXO32.jpg


----------



## true_lies (Apr 6, 2014)

3 of my most used ones
*i.imgur.com/7C1jJNq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IV2asQv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SAGBZjM.jpg


----------



## snap (Apr 6, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/QHYtP.jpg

*animepapers.org/wallpapers/images/gengar-wallpaper-for-1920x1080-hdtv-1080p-15-5251.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Apr 7, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I know this is not the place for it, but here is my desktop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's great, to let your mood stay the way it is. xD


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2014)

*es.wallpapersam.com/wallpapers/2013/05/Light-Purple-900x1440.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*www.boorp.com/sfondi_gratis_desktop_pc/sfondi_gratis/sfondi_3d_computer_grafica/pelle_con_4_linee.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*www.allmacwallpaper.com/get/MacBook-Air-13-inch-wallpapers/Abstract-wallpaper-for-mac-1440x900/2074-4.jpg


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 11, 2014)

*www.hdwallpapers.in/walls/2014_titanfall-wide.jpg


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 11, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/zqO2amI.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2014)

*images7.alphacoders.com/470/470314.jpg

- - - Updated - - -


*images8.alphacoders.com/490/490808.jpg

*images6.alphacoders.com/490/490809.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, we have wallbase?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 16, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Well, we have wallbase?


Isn't wallbase dead?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2014)

Nah. Still alive and awesome.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 17, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Nah. Still alive and awesome.


Yes, the website is not down. I know about that. But for almost a year, new wallpapers are not uploaded.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2014)

Isn't it basically a search engine?


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 17, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Isn't it basically a search engine?



No mate. People used to upload wallpapers there. It isn't a search engine, never was.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2014)

Doesn't matter does it? It has enough wall papers to last a life time or two.


----------



## haniya11 (Jun 24, 2014)

extremely nice picssss......


----------



## Nipun (Aug 30, 2014)

I need some good wallpapers...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 31, 2014)

Nipun said:


> I need some good wallpapers...



thanks for the bump! wasn't aware of this thread's existence. 
what kind of wallpapers are you looking for? abstract ones, nature-types,....?!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 15, 2014)

Phone wallpaper



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jsnVCUi.jpg


Tab wallpaper 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Vc8Dnxp.jpg


Desktop wallpaper 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/t00xbra.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2014)

*GOTG:*

*i.imgur.com/cDKI9Mx.jpg


----------

